# Diving in Turks & Caicos Info



## vacationcrazy (Jul 9, 2012)

We will be going to Alexandria Resort in Turks and Caicos in September.  Any information on the resort and the island would be appreciated.  Also, if anyone has any dive outfit recommendation, I would certainly appreciate it 
Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Judy (Jul 24, 2012)

I wrote a review for TUG in 2007, but it doesn't seem to be online anymore.  It's too long to post here.  If you'd like to read it, send me a PM with your email address.  Here's what I wrote at that time about diving:

SCUBA DIVING
Dive boats don’t pick up at the beach in front of the Alexandra Resort.  The on site tour desk can arrange dive trips, but we made our own arrangements with Caicos Adventures.  We booked a 4-day, nine-dive package for two divers at a cost of $924. Their bus picked us up at the resort and drove us to the South Marina where their two large, comfortable boats are docked. All of our dives were near West Caicos where there are beautiful vertical walls covered with corals and sponges.  We saw a shark, turtles, eels, lobsters, and a large variety of fish.  The bus ride and the boat ride each took about an hour each way, making the dive trip a long day. The captain and dive masters were professional, knowledgeable, and friendly. Their service included rinsing our gear and storing it overnight.  I highly recommend Caicos Adventures for SCUBA diving.  But I suggest that if you book with them, you call to reconfirm when you arrive in Providenciales.  We failed to do that and almost missed the boat.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't provide a dive operator recommendation because even though we stayed at Alexandra resort we did not use a dive operator on the island available to anyone.  With my travel agent ID we dove with the Beaches resort for no charge for the duration of our stay.  The second time we dove in T&C we dove with Trade Winds cruise Club. 

So the diving is great.  But I can't recommend anyone.

West caicos had good dive sights as did the west side of Provo.  Not a large volume of divers so reef as pretty undamaged.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't recommend a dive operator. When we dove Turks and Caicos, we did it from a live-aboard. 

I can recommend a dive site, Spanish Anchor. At least that is what our dive master called it. It is my all time favorite single dive.

http://www.divebuddy.com/divesite/2406/whiteface-aka-anchor-or-spanish-anchor-turks-caicos-islands/

Blow bubbles!

elaine


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 30, 2012)

Spanish Anchor is a good dive site on West Caicos.  

But I have seen some non-observant diver swim over the anchor and completely not notice it.  It is pretty grown over with coral.


----------

